# Is this normal? - BRISTLENOSE KEEPER ADVICE NEEDED



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've recently noticed the gills on my adult silvertip seem to have a growth on them and i've been struggling to get a decent photo of it, i finally have captured it on video and i need to know if this is some kind of mutation or parasite or maybe even a scar from a run in with some other fish or if it's just normal for this species. I've never kept BN's before so I am just not familiar enough with them to know exactly what this is.

Fast forward to 1:40 to see him stretch out his gill and you will see the growth or whatever it is.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Even my daughter say gross  Looks like an injury of some sort to me.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I believe my BNPs have the same thing and they are just spines to defend themselves with?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmmm. Now I have to look closer. Never seen that secret weapon on my male BNPs - they may be there but never shown.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's odontoides which are very prominent on dominant male plecos which are healthy. In some plecos, you'll even seen it on the pectoral fins. Perfectly normal. Means your male is feeling good.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

i think ive seen my male albino bristlenose pleco do that too. It looked like he flared out his spiky looking gills out. When another male got to close to him. They never fought or anything though. To me it also looked like a defense like what momobobo also said


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you guys for the quick response! Feels much better knowing its not some odd sickness or injury


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Reminds me of like a predator mouth haha it creeped me out but kinda cool.... glad to hear its nothing bad!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I have just noticed these on my largest BNP a cuple of weeks ago! It's weird when they stretch them out like that, it does not have any bristles yet but hopefully that means it's a boy lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

If you've ever got one stuck in a net you'd know. They stick them straight out and very hard to get them to release to get him out of the net.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275148,-122.835471


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

*bushy noses and bushy gills*

All bushy nose pecos have the ability to extend the side area of their gills for protection. Just try and get an adult BN out of a net. They usually extend these when caught in a net , the spines are sometimes diffucult to remove from the net until the fish relaxes. You can imagine a predator trying to eat one of these guys with the spines sticking out from each side. you will see them flexing these out sometimes and it does look like a piece of broccoli standing out on each side.
best regards mike


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

April said:


> If you've ever got one stuck in a net you'd know. They stick them straight out and very hard to get them to release to get him out of the net.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps





misl said:


> All bushy nose pecos have the ability to extend the side area of their gills for protection. Just try and get an adult BN out of a net. They usually extend these when caught in a net , the spines are sometimes diffucult to remove from the net until the fish relaxes. You can imagine a predator trying to eat one of these guys with the spines sticking out from each side. you will see them flexing these out sometimes and it does look like a piece of broccoli standing out on each side.
> best regards mike


Thanks guys, I will have to remember to never try and net these guys cause I can definitely picture that being a real pain in the neck 

such a relief to know that he's just good and healthy, definitely one of the coolest fish i've ever kept.


----------

